# What's your favorite thing to shop for?



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

of course, fashion-related.

i can't stand clothes shopping right now, so i'd say shopping for handbags!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 16, 2006)

Right now it's going to be shopping for funky, colorful bras!


----------



## Maja (Jun 16, 2006)

I love shopping for all kinds of clothes. Right now, I seem to be having a little obsession with shoes.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 16, 2006)

i dont mind shopping in general except for swimsuits and jeans. then its just a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 16, 2006)

Shoes, Shoes and then more Shoes!! ...lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a BIG obsession for designer bags and shoes - even though I won't let myself afford them - I will look at and try on every thing in my size!

My dream one day is to own some Manolo Blahnik's and a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 16, 2006)

I just LOVE shopping, I can't pick my fave thing to shop for! Clothes shopping is prob. my fave, but handbag/shoe shopping etc. also make me happy


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 16, 2006)

It would have to be shoes! I have such a hard time pouring over swimsuits, jeans and bras..high anxiety and too many choices. I love shopping for accessories as well.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jun 16, 2006)

I love shopping for jeans and accessories like scarves, sunglasses, bracelets and so on


----------



## ivette (Jun 16, 2006)

my fave thing to shop for is, of course mu.


----------



## junell (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a shop-a-holic so I can shop for anything depending on my mood



But a couple of my favorites are tops, jewelry and make-up!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* my fave thing to shop for is, of course mu. i said fashion-related!! LOL


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 16, 2006)

Lately I haven't been really shopping anything fashion-related. Anyway, my favorite thing to shop for is tops and t-shirts cause they always fit nicely and they're usually quite inexpensive pieces to buy.


----------



## Maude (Jun 16, 2006)

I love lingerie and shoes.



I buy one pair of shoes or one lingerie item by week at least. I always go crazy in malls!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 16, 2006)

i hate shopping right now, i dont know what my size is anymore, and nothing looks good on me! i just hate it!


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 16, 2006)

hmm i'd say sometimes mu, if i have luck and find one that's cheap and that i love XD bag/shoe shoppin, i hate jean shoppin too...it's just annoyin to put them on and off and try anotehr one that doesnt fit too


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 16, 2006)

Right now, I'm enjoying shopping for( haven't bought much yet!) but searching for dresses...I'm about as bored shopping for shoes as I would be in a mechanic's shop, which shocks and saddens my friends,and does put a certain distance between us,lol...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 16, 2006)

i like shopping for shoes and bags as it is easy for me to find stuff. but clothes? i need a week in advance!


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

shoes! don't need a dressing room, don't need to take clothes off to try!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 16, 2006)

Shirts, I guess -- I have too many issues finding pants, shoes, and lingerie that fits! lol But I like shopping for most anything on the rare occasion I find something that fits



And I don't really care about handbags, I have a black one, a brown one, and a fun turquoise one for an occasional weekend out, and that's all I really care about!


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 17, 2006)

*Clubbing tops. I love trying them on, they make me feel so sexy! Although lateley I've been pretty makeup hungry (side-effect of MUT!).*


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2006)

Fashion related, it would be handbags and sunglasses. I am looking for new pair of sunglasses.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a slight purse fetish, so I'm always on the lookout for a new one.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 17, 2006)

heels and handbags


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 17, 2006)

I love shopping for clothes especially in the summer!


----------



## LeadingLady (Jun 17, 2006)

Handbags and earrings for me!


----------



## lolypop (Jun 17, 2006)

I love shopping for shoes they are the best LOVE SHOES


----------



## Liz (Jun 17, 2006)

i'm into bags and shoes.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 17, 2006)

It used to be nmakeup,then it was shoes and bags, now it is clothes.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 17, 2006)

jeans &lt;3


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2006)

It has to be clothes related? I think that maybe shirts. But the thing that i like besides buying makeup is buying perfumes


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 17, 2006)

Skirts and tops now for the summer and makeup for my collection. I was just thinking, I really need to get some shoes.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 18, 2006)

Shoes, trousers for work, and jeans eventhough it's miserable trying to find a great pair. My eyes are just drawn to them. What can I say, I'm a quintessential t-shirt-and-jean-girl!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jun 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* of course, fashion-related.
i can't stand clothes shopping right now, so i'd say shopping for handbags!

Hi,
I just love, love, love shopping for shoes, handbags and accessories.


----------



## makeup_annie (Jun 18, 2006)

Favorite? SURE SHOOOOES


----------



## Sim0ne (Jun 18, 2006)

My fav thing to shop for these day is shoessss..


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

it's got to be shoes! i can never have enough!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 19, 2006)

purses


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2006)

besides make-up i love shopping for bags and shirts, i really dont like shoe shopping. lol


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 20, 2006)

Shoes, bags and jewelry.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Fashion related, it would be handbags and sunglasses. I am looking for new pair of sunglasses. Get a pair from Coach! I loooooooooooooooooove mine!


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 20, 2006)

Got to be bags...


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 20, 2006)

clothes for me and my husband, shoes, makeup(of course!!)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* Get a pair from Coach! I loooooooooooooooooove mine! Oh yeah... which pair do you have? I need to get some that are squared. Those look better with the shape of my face.


----------



## savvygurl (Jun 20, 2006)

i love shopping for jeans and tops =)


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Oh yeah... which pair do you have? I need to get some that are squared. Those look better with the shape of my face. I have the "Samantha" style in the tortoise shell color. They are a square shape. All of their sunglasses come with a really nice case and a lens cloth. I'll warn you, however, that unless you carry a very large purse the case will be too large to carry in your purse.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 20, 2006)

Cute tops with that doll-inspired look.

And skirts.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 20, 2006)

I enjoy shopping for skirts and jewelry.

And, not fashion related, gourmet food items

and candles and stuff like that.


----------



## aninatolosa (Jun 21, 2006)

For now its make up..but i also cant stop shopping for clothes...

I have different moods sometimes im so addicted to shoes...accessories..colognes...

I better start forcing myself to shop for shoes coz im running out of it and also new accessories would be nice!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* I have the "Samantha" style in the tortoise shell color. They are a square shape. All of their sunglasses come with a really nice case and a lens cloth. I'll warn you, however, that unless you carry a very large purse the case will be too large to carry in your purse. Sounds good, I will check them out.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

I love shopping for clothes so it's hard to pick but I'd have to say shoes and accessories, but shopping for jeans is great too because there's nothing like the satisfaction of a pair of great fitting jeans.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 22, 2006)

Right now, I'd say lingerie and handbags. It's a must


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 22, 2006)

Right now, I believe it would be Shoes and jewellery!


----------



## sexy_sand (Jun 22, 2006)

Most of the time shoes &amp; purses but i love shopping for dresses for an event or something too!!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I go through stages. At one point I was a purse fiend (I have about 17 purses and I only wear one). I've never really been into shoes because I don't go anywhere that would allow me to wear high heels. Right now I love shopping for bras and shirts.


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 12, 2006)

shoes, .make up and hand bags. what more do you need


----------



## canelita (Jul 12, 2006)

bags shoes more bags and more more and more shoes


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Shoes and bags!


----------



## LVA (Jul 12, 2006)

hmm ... i could've sworn i've already answered this thread . .. i like shopping for Mu, clothes (that fit, otherwise it's frustrating), shoes, food (whenever i get my cooking urges .. hehe)


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 12, 2006)

lingerie i quess, when im shopping and i cant seem to find something i like, mainly jeans (they hardly fit me proparly) i end up goin in a mood but then ill go find new underwear and it makes me happy again.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

I love shopping for shoes!! and dresses!! and jackets


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 12, 2006)

handbags handbags and hanbags I do adore lol &lt; always get yelled because I have too many


----------



## vickysco (Jul 13, 2006)

shoes, jeans &amp; going out tops...also, not fashion related, i love shopping for new bed linens (sheets, blankets, pillows, etc.) i must seriously have like at least 15 different sets of sheets.


----------



## geebers (Jul 17, 2006)

I love buying makeup and skin care products even though I don't use it all - it's such a waste! I used to love buying shoes.


----------



## Annia (Jul 18, 2006)

My favorite items to shop for are make-up products of course! Second favorite would have to be shoes and bras/panties.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 24, 2006)

bag and shoes and makeup. And things for my boi toy


----------

